# publishing code under the bsd license



## eyebone (Aug 30, 2010)

hoi folks,

from time to time i want to publish some of my code and i am always stuck with the license problem. in the end -- not to start a discussion about sense and nonsense of license -- i decided to use the bsd license for my projects -- as i _feel_ it gives more freedom to the code. so one last problem on this topic how to add the license or information to my code that it is acknowledged as released under BSD License? What kind of headers or something i have to add to do so? Guess lot of you guys doing this regulary, so do not wait to transfer your knowledge 

best regards,


----------



## phoenix (Aug 30, 2010)

I just put it in comments at the top of any code files.  And then include it in a LICENSE file for multi-file projects.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 31, 2010)

A template for the BSD license can be found here:
http://www.opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php

You can more or less copy & paste it as a comment atop of your program(s).
If your code is shorter than the license you can write something like

```
# Copyright 2010 eyebone (eyebone@foo.bar), BSD-style copyright and disclaimer apply
```


----------

